# I need 700g of Citra flowers or plugs



## jeddog (20/5/13)

I want 700g of Citra flowers or plugs for this "Zombie Dust Ale" I'm making. I've tried Craftbrewer but they have 1 pack left of plugs. Yeah sure I could use pellet but I'm going to some flowers in my hoprocket for the late additions. 

Where can I get such an amount?


jeddog


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/13)

You want to put in the best part of a kilo of hops into one brew?


----------



## slash22000 (20/5/13)

... How big is this batch?

Probably the most "famous" Zombie Dust clone around uses 248g and even then that is a shit load.


----------



## 431neb (20/5/13)

I got some Citra from Yob.

Has he run out?


----------



## jeddog (20/5/13)

That recipes for 5 gallon near 19 lts. I'm doing 60lts near 15 gallon.


----------



## jeddog (20/5/13)

Has yob got a flowers?

Where do I go the get them from him?


----------



## lukiferj (20/5/13)

http://www.hopdealzaustralia.com/

No flowers though.


----------



## jlm (20/5/13)

Still sorta unsure on why you need that much in flowers..........That'll never fit in the hoprocket right?


----------



## bum (20/5/13)

His website is not showing flowers at the moment. http://www.hopdealzaustralia.com

Maybe PM him here to see if he has anything sneaky not on the site. Can't hurt.

[EDIT: man, so slow!]


----------



## Phoney (20/5/13)

Correct me if im wrong here, but isnt Citra grown in the United States? Meaning you dont have a snowballs chance in hell of getting flowers here - Unless of course you have a valid import permit. 

Or are they grown in NZ / Aus?


----------



## Bribie G (20/5/13)

If plugs are available then they can be imported. Plugs are basically compressed flowers but compressed at a pressure that would squish any dangerous insects.


----------



## jeddog (20/5/13)

100 odd grams for the Hoprocket the rest for the kettle


Ill give Ross a call he may have more..


----------



## jeddog (20/5/13)

What's the weight of a hop plug?


----------



## Charst (20/5/13)

I know a brewer who picked up a 1kg of citra at keg king just last week. not sure if they have anymore.


----------



## seamad (20/5/13)

I use pellets in a the hop rocket ( esp citra). Just pack a few SS scrubbies in and tie the pellets up in a voile bag.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/5/13)

Seriously, citra is one of the harder hops to find.

You could use a little mosaic plus galaxy to make the citra go further. Not the same, but a worthy substitute.


----------



## Adam Howard (20/5/13)

Can get kilo bags of Citra from Keg King.


----------



## jeddog (21/5/13)

seamad said:


> I use pellets in a the hop rocket ( esp citra). Just pack a few SS scrubbies in and tie the pellets up in a voile bag.


Out of interest seamad, What weight of pellets you get into the Hoprocket


----------



## Yob (21/5/13)

It's more complicated than just having an importers licence as well, American flowers need to be disposed of in a'prescribed' manner as well as I understand it... I think, if I have my info correct, one of the big players recently got a fairly large slap on the wrist from customs from importing flowers and on selling them out of regulation… extremely naughty…

I wish I could get old of plugs but sadly cannot


----------



## seamad (21/5/13)

jeddog said:


> Out of interest seamad, What weight of pellets you get into the Hoprocket


Last brew i did with the rocket was a bit over 3g/l, about 65g.
Used ss scrubbies then 25g galaxy flowers in , then voile sack with 42g cascade pellets. Could easily fit more pellets in as they don't expand like flowers. I've found adding some flowers though does help filter a bit better than scrubbies alone. I pack the scrubbies @ the cylinder filter so that they are level to the top of it, then a layer of flowers, then the sack.
Could fit a metric shitload of pellets in this way.


----------



## np1962 (21/5/13)

Citra Plugs

We have 6 x 90gm packs left in stock.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Yob (21/5/13)

What year are they Nige?


----------



## np1962 (22/5/13)

As per the link - they are 2010 crop same as Craftbrewer.
I'm not aware of any more recent plugs coming into Australia and as previously mentioned you have next to no chance of getting flowers into the country legally.
I also have a reasonable amount of 2012 pellets in stock.
Nige


----------

